# Breast pain



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Any one know what breast pain can be? When they start to hurt it lasts for about 2 weeks. I've checked for lumps and don't feel any. I am pretty small chested but feel like I am carrying around 20lb bowling balls. I always had slight pain during my period but nothing compared to this. Yes, I know I need to just go to the doctor but just wondering what it could be first.thanks, Mindy


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi MindyI used to have very bad pain like yours when I was a teenager -- it hurt so, so bad. so, i can totally relate. Have you also examined your armpits? If there's no lump anywhere, then you probably don't have to worry too much. But like you said, a dr.'s diagnosis is more accurate than self-examination. Hope all's well...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could have fibrocystic changes which can cause breast to ache.I'm lucky they say I have fibrocystic stuff going on in my breasts but it isn't causing me much discomfort.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/breast-pain/DS00760 has some information.K.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Now that I think about it, I have had 2 very painful lumps under my left armpit. They went away after a few days so I forgot about them. My Mom said she used to get them all the time when she was my age. Probably nothing but now I really think I should go to the doctor. thanks for the link - very helpful!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I've had breast pain on and off. I've been checked and everything is fine, but I find that taking Vit E everyday helps with this.Is there caffeine in your diet? That tends to make it worse.Jeanne


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Was diagnosed with fibrocystic breast disease today. Yet another thing to add to my list that cannot be fixed. I did read that it is supposed to get better after menopause. Since I only have 1 ovary left I could do menopause very early. I really think I got in the 'Scratch & Dent' line for body parts!!Mindy


----------



## deirdre1958 (Jul 24, 2002)

This is not a disease at all. Many women have dense breast tissue, and for some odd reason some doctor came up with this ridiculous nomer. Check out "Susan Love's Breast Book" for information breast related. She is great. This is nothing to worry about at all, though it can be bothersome. I will go through periods when my breasts hurt so much that even brushing them with my inner arm is painful. It is most likely just hormonal and/or stress related. I have also found that there is a direct link between my consumption of coffee and breast pain, though it takes a good month away from the stuff (including chocolate!) for there to be any result.


----------

